# Could this be a worthwhile purchase? (1975ish Craftsman Eager 1)



## cmbezln (Jan 29, 2014)

Cash is very tight these days and I'm in need of a decent snowblower. I've heard lots of recommendations for 70s or 80s snowblowers based on the quality of the original build, but I'm weary of buying a rusted, old snowblower with having limited small engine knowledge

Here's the snowblower in question:

Snowblower

Is this worth $100 bucks? Should I continue shoveling and save for another year for something newer? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That could be a great snow blower. The quality is on the high end. The ad does not say if it runs.

Either way he said make an offer. offer $50

Grab another motor or predator if it is a single shaft engine and doesnt work. Member hcbph would know faster than I could look it up.

If it is a model with an enclosed transmission to me thats a big bonus.

Small engine knowledge isnt the question. Its how you are at working on or fixing things. The knowledge is picked up easily. The experience to carry it out is the issue.

Not impossible, just how involved you are willing to get.


----------



## cmbezln (Jan 29, 2014)

td5771 said:


> That could be a great snow blower. The quality is on the high end. The ad does not say if it runs.
> 
> Either way he said make an offer. offer $50
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I've always been a tinkerer, so no problems there. I did talk to the seller and he did say that it runs "fine", but that the 3rd and 4rd forward gears don't engage, only the first two and reverse.

I've worked with cars in the past and have done enough research to know what to look for (I think), just wanted to make sure I wasn't spending money on something that's not going to last.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The 3rd and 4th gears could be a problem if its an enclosed gearcase. last time I looked around the parts were still available online as well as a whole transmission. but pricey.

Keep in mind I have ordered parts that were "in stock" on to find the site was not updated.

If it were me, and its an enclosed gearcase. I wouldnt go higher than $50.

It may be a linkage adjustment and it may not.

If its a friction wheel model. prob easy fix


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Be sure to check over here. There are some good videos there.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/13962-tips-buying-used.html

As for your gears not working, if you have an actual transmission (which I think those Craftsman ones are) that could indicate a problem. If it is friction disc it is probably just an adjustment or some bushings and / or the friction disc need replaced.

If it runs the engine is worth an easy $50 alone.

I had an an old single stage MTD, an old (1985?) Toro 3521, used a newer Troy Bilt Storm 2620 and have a 1977 Ariens. So far the Ariens I have is my favorite.


----------



## cmbezln (Jan 29, 2014)

td5771 said:


> The 3rd and 4th gears could be a problem if its an enclosed gearcase. last time I looked around the parts were still available online as well as a whole transmission. but pricey.
> 
> Keep in mind I have ordered parts that were "in stock" on to find the site was not updated.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I guess I was just assuming it was a friction wheel based trans. Even if it's enclosed, I think I'd be ok with just the first two gears


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Before you buy it for any price...get the model and serial number and check the actual construction. The enclosed peerless gearbox are great but very pricey to replace. I do not know anywhere you can buy the gear sets alone. It would be really nice if the Chinese would clone the peerless gear boxes. If its a friction disc... it could be as simple as cleaning rust or dried grease from the shaft the shift fork rides on.


----------



## cmbezln (Jan 29, 2014)

woodtick007 said:


> Before you buy it for any price...get the model and serial number and check the actual construction. The enclosed peerless gearbox are great but very pricey to replace. I do not know anywhere you can buy the gear sets alone. It would be really nice if the Chinese would clone the peerless gear boxes. If its a friction disc... it could be as simple as cleaning rust or dried grease from the shaft the shift fork rides on.


Will do. Having never had a self propelled snow blower before, do I need to be concerned with the non working gears from a functional standpoint? Will it be too slow to operate, etc?

Edit: Looks like from the comments on this youtube vid, it's a peerless trans:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he looks like he's pushing the machine, like his transmission isn't working at all. even in first gear it will pull itself and all you do is walk behind and guide it. if this is going to be your main snowblower i wouldn't buy it unless you have a line on a trans for it and i wouldn't buy it for parts if cash is tight cause its taking away money for a working snowblower


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

cmbezln said:


> Will do. Having never had a self propelled snow blower before, do I need to be concerned with the non working gears from a functional standpoint? Will it be too slow to operate, etc?
> 
> Edit: Looks like from the comments on this youtube vid, it's a peerless trans:
> 
> Craftsman 7hp 24" - YouTube


I can shovel the drive with less effort than he is exerting with the snowblower.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

That's a friction disc machine. The disc is no longer available via Sears.
If it's in good shape, if you have access to a metal lathe, one of the Toro discs will work with some modifications. The auger is the weakest part of that machine. The auger shafts do not go full width of the auger housing, only part way down the auger rakes. The bearing on the outside of the chassis has a sleeve that engages the ends of the auger rakes to hold them in place. Another weak spot is the shaft between the pulley and the friction wheel, they have a tendency to wear a lot and can damage the shaft. They are the same bushings as in the auger case though so they can be replaced if needed.

I bought one, $50 would be the max I'd give for it. There are better models of Craftsman's available. Look for the ones with the Tecumseh transmission in it, those are the best ones IMO. I've bought, rebuilt and sold more than a dozen of those, and have a couple of them I keep as my permanent blowers (536.xxxxxxx ones), 7-10HP then the 5HP for smaller areas but those have a twin shaft motor if you ever need to replace it.

Here's a couple of the models I prefer

Notice the shifter on the above one vs the one in the ad

Here's the 5 hp


Color can be either Red and White or Black and Grey, just check for the transmission vs friction disc.


----------



## cmbezln (Jan 29, 2014)

that video wasn't the slowblower in question, just someone with the same one.

I decided against that blower. Found a toro 524 in good condition for 200, going to purchase that instead.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*NTY Blower*

If you're happy then that's all that counts. Congrats and let us know how it turns out. Pictures are always good.


----------

